# UKC Ct Classic



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

*SO WHOS COMING?!!?!*

CONNECTICUT
UKC CONNECTICUT CLASSIC
SOMERS (O) CONF JS TR WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Oct 13; S1 J Ray Johnson JS GUARD SCENT HERD (except BSD); Katherine Short SIGHT GUN NORTH; Matthew Proctor TERR COMP; Stephen Palinkas (Beth Jones backup) WPULL Wheels-B; Claire Wong-Ostapowicz TFLAT TSTEEP Entries 7-8:30 am Judging 9 am NLC: Total Dog
Oct 13; S2 Katherine Short JS GUARD TERR COMP; Matthew Proctor SCENT HERD (except BSD); J Ray Johnson SIGHT GUN NORTH Entries 7-8:30 am Show to follow S1 or at the event committee's discretion NLC: Total Dog
Oct 14; Matthew Proctor JS GUARD SIGHT GUN NORTH; Katherine Short SCENT HERD (except BSD); J Ray Johnson TERR COMP Stephen Palinkas (Beth Jones backup) WPULL Wheels-B; Claire Wong-Ostapowicz TFLAT TSTEEP Entries 7-8:30 am Judging 9 am
DOS $25, $10 2nd entry for TR same dog/same day; JS No Charge; PE $18, $7 2nd entry for TR same dog/same day received by September 28, 2007 4:30 pm
Somers Four Town Fairground 06071; From I-84 take exit #64-65/CT-30/CT-83 onto Talcottville Rd. [CT83] toward Rockville - go about 3.6 mi. FROM POINTS NORTH: Travel Route 83 South through Somers Center, turn right onto Field Road and straight onto Egypt Road. Fairgrounds will be on your right-hand side. Parking lots are located on both sides of the road. FROM POINTS SOUTH: Travel Route 83 North turning left onto Billings Road and left onto Egypt Road. Fairgrounds will be on your right-hand side. Parking lots are located on both sides of the road. From I 91 get off the 47 E exit to CT-190 (Hazard Av) Continue onto CT-190 (Main St Bear right onto Maple St. Bear left onto Pinney Rd Continue onto Billings Rd. Turn right onto Egypt Rd.
Chairperson: Donna Sullivan (860) 680-7279 [email protected]
Event Secretary - DAY OF SHOW; Stacy McWilliams
Event Superintendent - ACCEPTING PRE-ENTRIES ONLY: United Kennel Club, PO Box 39, Portage MI 49081-0039 (269) 343-9020 [email protected] Enter on line from the CT Classic logo at www.ukcdogs.com


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Darn, why are these things always held so early? :hammer: 

What time is the best to go?


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Darn, why are these things always held so early? :hammer:
> 
> What time is the best to go?


well saturday will be the best day as there are 2 shows that day.if you wanna catch the second show that day i would be there for about 10 am


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll probably head up for one of the days


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh 10 am is not bad. If I don't have to work.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Judy said:


> Oh 10 am is not bad. If I don't have to work.


 Hope to get to meet you there:cheers:


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Oh 10 am is not bad. If I don't have to work.


well you know i feel a cold coming on to you dont you?!?!? cough cough


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

lol!! We will see, if I go I will see you both!


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> lol!! We will see, if I go I will see you both!


cough cough call in cough cough sniffle sniffleoke:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

shadyridgekennels said:


> cough cough call in cough cough sniffle sniffleoke:


Aw hush, now watch me catch a cold for real! lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I went to the UKC show today and had the pleasure of meeting two of our members, Shady and Patch! They are both really cool and their dogs are awesome. I had a great time! Pics to come later!


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Judy , great meeting you too. If you have any picts of the girls that came out please e-mail them to me 

Thanks!!!

I'm sure I'll see you again

I want to meet Buster. He sounds like a fun boy, give him BIG hugs from me


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Will do!

I have to go to work now, I switched from Sat to Sun so I could go to the show and I'm sooo glad I did. It was such a cool show!

My next dog is gonna be in weight pull for sure!


----------

